# Need some advise for Sadie's eye!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be very reluctant to use any over the counter stuff in the eyes. You could try just some saline rinse, but I don't know if human stuff is ok for dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree I would put nothing in her eye other than saline solution. 
If you think it is the halti, stop using it for a few days and see if it stops tearing. If so try the halti again and if it starts tearing again you can assume it is the halti. If the eye does not start tearing again assume it is not the halti. If the eye does not stop tearing the first time you stop the halti than you should definetely have the eye checked.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I agree I would put nothing in her eye other than saline solution.
> If you think it is the halti, stop using it for a few days and see if it stops tearing. If so try the halti again and if it starts tearing again you can assume it is the halti. If the eye does not start tearing again assume it is not the halti. If the eye does not stop tearing the first time you stop the halti than you should definetely have the eye checked.


Thanks I got some Saline Drops, we'll see. I'm gonna keep the Halti of for a couple of day's and see how she does. It's funny it's only one eye and there is no redness at all, makes me think it's the Halti.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks I got some Saline Drops, we'll see. I'm gonna keep the Halti of for a couple of day's and see how she does. It's funny it's only one eye and there is no redness at all, makes me think it's the Halti.


Ok...got a DUMB question...just what are you using the Halti for? Like is she a puller on walks...etc? I'm just wondering..that's all! =]


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Ok...got a DUMB question...just what are you using the Halti for? Like is she a puller on walks...etc? I'm just wondering..that's all! =]


Yes she is a very bad puller, no one can handle her without it for now. Hopefully she will learn and we won't have to use it anymore.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if it could be allergies too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Could be allergies, dust, a slight scratch etc.
I use just plain saline (avavilable in the eye care/ contacts aisle) and literally hose out the eye repeatedly, 3 - 4 times a day. If it doesn't clear up in a 2 - 3 days, I'd take her to the vet since eyes are nothing to play with.
Hope she's doing better!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks I got some Saline Drops, we'll see. I'm gonna keep the Halti of for a couple of day's and see how she does. It's funny it's only one eye and there is no redness at all, makes me think it's the Halti.


And it very well may be. It is amazing sometimes what can affect the eye. One of Lucy's pups called to tell me their ordeal with an eye. It seemed the left eyelid would at times just stay down and not retract. Took him to the vet and he could see nothing wrong to cause it. He was sending them to a specialist when they were leaving the vet noticed the dog was pulling quite hard while wearing a prong collar. He told the owner to wait in seeing the specialist and to stop using the prong collar for a while. He explained there was a nerve in the neck that affects the eye. Well the dog never again had a issue with the third eyelid and they were some very relieved puppy owners and on thankful breeder.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tearing without redness or goo could mean a blockage in the tear duct. The halti presses on the top of the muzzle, right? That's right where the tear duct runs down. So if the halti is causing even slight bruising or swelling, it could be blocking that tear duct and thus causing the tears to overflow in the eye.

Have you tried using targeting/luring to work on leash skills?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I took her today without the Halti and washed her eye out with the Saline solution. So far so good, no tearing.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Give her a few days without the halti, and if it completely stops, you can go back to the halti and see if it starts again. If that's the case, then it's almost certainly a problem with the halti pushing on that tear duct.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Give her a few days without the halti, and if it completely stops, you can go back to the halti and see if it starts again. If that's the case, then it's almost certainly a problem with the halti pushing on that tear duct.


She did good today too..woohoo, LOL I'll keep that dumb thing of of her.


----------

